# No beemer like this!



## clarkee (Apr 18, 2002)

Here is my new beemer


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2002)

Odd, that looks like a CAR not a MOTORCYCLE.


----------



## clarkee (Apr 18, 2002)

*Rear bumper*

Specialist rear valance


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

Is that a factory aero kit?


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

PhilH said:


> *Is that a factory aero kit? *


Front is AC Schitzer:









Rear looks like Hamann:









And the sides look like factory M-Aero. My best guesses!


----------



## Rufus330Ci (Apr 16, 2002)

I like it! what was that another 2-3g's after purchase and paint?


----------



## munk330ci (Jun 6, 2002)

you guys and the bimmer / beemer thing. lay off.  :thumbdwn:


----------



## Rufus330Ci (Apr 16, 2002)

I read that post awhile back I didn't know either.......
bimmer = car / beemer = motorcycle

is bimmer pronounced beemer?


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

Rufus330Ci said:


> *is bimmer pronounced beemer? *


No.

BTW:









That says it all. Pronounced as they look.


----------



## clarkee (Apr 18, 2002)

*No one know's*

No the back spolier isn't a Hamaan,

But the front spoiler is a AC Schnitzer,

and the side skirts are M3 ones,

but the back is a special one from a contact I have in Germany.

And back up two the guy who disses bimmer's / beemer's because I'm from the UK and that's what we say!!!


----------



## clarkee (Apr 18, 2002)

Different angle


----------



## clarkee (Apr 18, 2002)

In the UK we say Beemer's but it could be different over in the states where you guys are.


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

Hey, 2 out of 3 ain't bad. The Hamann one DOES look quite similiar, though. :thumbup:


----------



## clarkee (Apr 18, 2002)

Yeh you did well.

I know it does look similar but for the Gap in the middle. I wanted something different from a lot of people who have Hamaan


----------



## Rufus330Ci (Apr 16, 2002)

Does look sweet! How much is those skirts? I'm alittle lazy to look them up ;O) I would probably have the chrome tips stick out past the rear skirt though like a couple inches for looks


----------



## clarkee (Apr 18, 2002)

Thanks for the compliment Rufus 330

The side skirts cost me £140

in $ about 300


----------



## Rufus330Ci (Apr 16, 2002)

thats pretty cheap $300 I wonder how it would look without replacing the front and rear bumpers and only side skirts....


----------



## clarkee (Apr 18, 2002)

Yeh I think it would look alright because i've seen a few cars done like that.

The whole kit including the lip M3 boot lip was £1000


----------



## AKwhite330i (Jan 5, 2002)

*fyi*

There's a part where Morgan F. pronounces the car as 'BEAMER' in the movie Sum of All Fears, if that makes any difference.


----------



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

*Re: fyi*



AKwhite330i said:


> *There's a part where Morgan F. pronounces the car as 'BEAMER' in the movie Sum of All Fears, if that makes any difference. *


The general populace at large isn't hip to the bimmer/beemer car/motorcycle thing. I bet 90% of the people on the street would say beemer and think it meant the car. And as for screenwriters actually doing any research prior to finishing a script, well ... :tsk:


----------

